# Switzer P800



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone know about reliability of Switzer P800 upgrade, because of the huge cost to upgrade to 2011 GT-R from my 2009 R35, upgrading to Switzer P800 looks attractive especially seeing what the P800 is cabable of, any opinions please.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

There's nothing magical about US tuning, you can replicate with a trusted local tuner easily.


----------



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, just love seeing the P800's perform against super cars like Bugatti's Veyron and Koenigsegg CCR Evo, have not seen any other tuned GT-R's hold off cars like these.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You're a lucky person if you get the chance to go up against either of those two


----------



## Jez1in (Aug 1, 2009)

I have had Porsche Carrera 4, that was enough, they are only good on smooth tracks, and they are unreliable, especially when driven hard(not abused), they look pretty, sound nice and scare you to death on rough roads (lets face it, most UK roads are rough) if thats what you want.


----------

